# 400MB database working very slow



## Simdriss (May 23, 2015)

Hi.
We have installed new FreeBSD, on HP Proliant DL380 G5, 5 SAS disk 15 000rpm IN RAID 5, we have moved web site to new server. Site is based on CS cart shopping cart, database has 400MB.  After two days we moved back site to old server because we were unable to work... every action took 2-3 minutes... we have contacted CS cart support and they told us it is a problem with MySQL server.  We set site with clean database and it's working normally.  What could be the problem?

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## abishai (May 23, 2015)

I'm almost sure that MySQL should work on FreeBSD as on any other Linux box and I had no issues with it. So, I'd start to look
1. MySQL ini file - the defaults is rather limited.
2. Is indexes was rebuilt after database import.
3. Disk/array subsystem issues.

As database can easily be held in memory, I bet the number 2 is the root of the problem - indexes are not working.


----------



## gkontos (May 23, 2015)

Simdriss said:


> we have conctacted with cs cart support and they told us it is a problem with mysql server....we set site with clean database and it's working normally.  what could be the problem?



How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------

